# Casting with a pressure pot.....



## Jbalderson

I'm thinking about getting into casting molds using a pressure pot but I'm not sure what all is involved. I already have an old pressure cooker that can be modified for a compressor valve and a pressure gauge so I think I'm set there but not quite sure.

Other than this (correct me if I'm wrong) I should have to get molds, resin, and dyes to start making.

Any helpful tips or pointers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PSNCO

Look in the Library under "casting".  A pressure COOKER just won't work.  you need to look for a Pressure Paint Pot.


----------



## jttheclockman

Jbalderson said:


> I'm thinking about getting into casting molds using a pressure pot but I'm not sure what all is involved. I already have an old pressure cooker that can be modified for a compressor valve and a pressure gauge so I think I'm set there but not quite sure.
> 
> Other than this (correct me if I'm wrong) I should have to get molds, resin, and dyes to start making.
> 
> Any helpful tips or pointers are greatly appreciated.



Hello Jeremy

First let me welcome you to the site. Not sure if you introduced yourself in the forum or not but that would help.

We do not know you. We do not know what kind of pen turner you are. We do not have a feel for what kind of tools person you are. We do not know what you know about casting if anything. 

With that all said, I will get hate mail for this but I wish you would take some time and do some reading here. Look in the library here. Use the search feature and put in words such as casting using a pressure pot and you will get a ton of hits. I know it is not the sexy, quick answer you are looking for but it is the safest one I can give you.

You mention using a pressure cooker for a pot, please do not do this. Again I will say PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS!!!!  You are the second person in about a week that has mentioned this and it needs to get around that is not the tool to use. I will also say that depending on what type casting you want to do and the type resin you want to use, you do not need to use pressure. You can cast very easily without it. 

Again if you take some time and do a little reading you then can come back here with some specific questions. We are here to help. But help us help you.


----------



## truckfixr

Not only will a pressure cooker not work, a pressure cooker modified for casting can/will rupture/explode, causing injury of worse.


----------



## PSNCO

Untitled Document


----------



## Jbalderson

I am currently going through old posts looking at other people's input on the subject and since typing this I have noticed a pressure cooker is not the answer (I guess I should read first before posting lol).

I've been looking at Alumilite and see it's best result is with casting. Id' like to do solid resin blanks as well as what I'd call mixed media (wood and resin etc.)


----------



## Jbalderson

PSNCO said:


> Untitled Document



thanks the pressure cooker is going in the trash


----------



## jttheclockman

Jbalderson said:


> I am currently going through old posts looking at other people's input on the subject and since typing this I have noticed a pressure cooker is not the answer (I guess I should read first before posting lol).
> 
> I've been looking at Alumilite and see it's best result is with casting. Id' like to do solid resin blanks as well as what I'd call mixed media (wood and resin etc.)




Good to hear you are taking some time to do a little reading. You will also notice you have your Poly resin fans and your Alumilite fans. I am of the PR fan group. I use Silmar 41 resin. With each resin comes its do's and don'ts and its pros and cons so these will be factors to look at. You may want to try both. Yes leave the pressure cookers for cooking food.


----------



## Jbalderson

jttheclockman said:


> Jbalderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently going through old posts looking at other people's input on the subject and since typing this I have noticed a pressure cooker is not the answer (I guess I should read first before posting lol).
> 
> I've been looking at Alumilite and see it's best result is with casting. Id' like to do solid resin blanks as well as what I'd call mixed media (wood and resin etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are taking some time to do a little reading. You will also notice you have your Poly resin fans and your Alumilite fans. I am of the PR fan group. I use Silmar 41 resin. With each resin comes its do's and don'ts and its pros and cons so these will be factors to look at. You may want to try both. Yes leave the pressure cookers for cooking food.
Click to expand...

I'll say it here since she won't read it but I guess my wife was right when she said just throw the damn thing out. She upgraded her canning pressure cooker and that's where I got the old one from


----------



## Fay Prozora

I too have been going through a lot of reading and studying the process of setting up the pressure pot for casting. There are some you tube videos on how to set it up  and an air compressor. It is going to be interesting to set one up and try casting the stuff with out so many bubble or maybe no bubbles. Good luck on your progress. It will be a couple months before I get one set up..   Fay


----------



## le_skieur

Here is my pressure pot, I stripped all the cheap fittings and installed new ones. I spent less the 20$ in fitting. After my 1st test, I had a pressure leak from the security valve, so I went back to stote and get a new one. Second test at 50psi and no leak after 12 hours.
Now I need to add a riser to the regulator kit.

Jean-Pierre


----------



## Fay Prozora

Very nice pressure pot set up. I do have a question,, when you put the air in it, do you leave the air compressor on during the time the blank is inside the pot or do you remove the hose from the pot just after you put in the air? It's yet a little confusing. When I get mine set up I think I will get the good stuff to set it up with. I have been looking around. I just don't want to keep running to the hardware store if one little part doesn't work out. Thank you.. Fay


----------



## le_skieur

Thanks Fay for your good comment!

As I said, at my 1st test I had a leak at the safety valve that came with the pot. I have changed it and did a second test, I did not loose any pressure at 50 psi without the compressor running. I unconnected it from the pot.
Make sure you are using good Teflon tape, mine was the pink one, the one for high pressure and gas.


----------



## Fay Prozora

Another question,,, On the air compressor. Do you need to refill it with air if it runs out and if so how do you do it? I'm just learning all this before getting any thing set up. Sorry for all the questions. I know it might seem like dumb questions but well you know how that goes. Old bags like me just don't know the answers..... Thanks again Fay


----------



## jsolie

Hi Fay,  If I'm reading your question correctly, most all air compressors will kick on when the pressure in the storage tank gets below a certain point, and will run until the pressure in the storage tank reaches a certain point.  I have a very noisy little air compressor that will kick on most every time I'm putting pressure into my pressure pot.

I do not leave my pressure pot connected to the air hose.  I put about 40 pounds in my pressure pot, then unhook the air and let things be for however long it needs to for what I'm casting.  In the limited space I have, I'll usually relocate the pot to somewhere it's less likely to get knocked over.

FWIW, my pressure pot is the Harbor Freight one, and is very similar to the one that Jean-Pierre posted a picture of.

Hope this is a help to you.


----------



## wyone

I am just thankful that the ideas suggested here are to PROTECT others.  I thought of using a pressure cooker at one time, it seemed logical, but then I read comments here and in the library and looked at some pictures and IMMEDIATELY threw out that idea.  This group is so helpful and also very caring about protecting others from known issues.  I am proud to be a member of this group


----------



## Fay Prozora

Thank you it did help. I want to learn all I can on this so when I get ready to do this, I will have the information. I appreciate all the help I can get and I too love this forums and the members on it. Very helpful indeed. Fay


----------



## 79spitfire

I tossed the pressure cooker as soon as I found out that they are rated at a max of 10 psi, and some older ones were known to blow at less than that! (I saved the bottom and use it to hold parts for sorting...) I use the HF pot, and mine is a bugger to get a perfect seal on, so I leave the compressor connected with a pressure regulator set to 50psi, and it seems to work great.


----------



## its_virgil

I have 3 HF pots and each of them will hold 60 psi and not leak. I've left them for days with no leakage. You should  find why yours leaks and fix the problem. If a large leak were to develop your compressor will run continously. And yes, this has happened.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## robutacion

Well, is not difficult to understand why, new members or someone trying to do certain things for the first time that for most of us, have no mystery or difficulty on, be so confused about what they read and interpret, I keep reminding folks of the times when we were exactly in the same situation...!:wink:

The Library does have absolutely amazing info about all aspects of pen turning, pen making, etc. however, when we join to a new group, we all felt a little lost until we started to feel our way around things then, things got a lot easier and, we all needed to have that direct contact with the room/forum members and have actually someone, talking/answering to him/her,   huh..???

The issue the OP is requesting info on, is normal and of all the different ways I say the issue explained, I haven't found yet, a better one that the original PDF file that Curtis here on IAP, make many years ago, and the very one I used in my casting beginnings. 

I have the printed copy and I don't know where the original file that someone sent to me is, I believe Curtis have already put it on our library so, someone may know where it is or Curtis, will be generous guy he is and provide that file directly to the thread...!

I have no doubt, you will be assisted with any help you may need, that is the nature of this group of people, always willing to help...!:biggrin:

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## le_skieur

its_virgil said:


> I have 3 HF pots and each of them will hold 60 psi and not leak. I've left them for days with no leakage. You should  find why yours leaks and fix the problem. If a large leak were to develop your compressor will run continously. And yes, this has happened.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Have you stripped all the cheap fittings that came with and replace with good one, also make sure you are using good Teflon tape, mine was the pink one, the one for high pressure and gas and I don't have any leak at 50psi after 12 hours.


----------



## Stuartlaw

*Best pressure cooker*

Very informative thread.


----------

